# Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"



## ravenhearth (21. Dezember 2012)

*Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Unter der Überschrift "Genug geballert" hat sueddeutsche.de einen Artikel der "alternativen" Spielezeitschrift "WASD" veröffentlicht.

Schon in der Einleitung wird die Marschrichtung deutlich:


> *Verherrlichte, exzessive Gewalt in Games ist ein Problem.* Nicht nur mein  Vater glaubt, Videospiele seien automatisch Ballerspiele. *Games sind  nicht nur in aller Regel gewalttätig, sie haben auch ein gestörtes  Verhältnis zur Gewalt.* Austauschbare Aufstellmännchen stürmen auf uns zu  und werden abgeschossen oder abgestochen. Selbstverständlich geworden  ist der Killshot in Zeitlupe aus nächster Nähe. *Das ist Töten als Porno  und es ist der normale Modus, in dem Gewalt einen Großteil unserer  Games bevölkert.*


Mit ebenso reißerischen wie unwahren Aussagen versucht man offensichtlich, ein "aufgeklärtes" Bild zu vermitteln. Gamer werden als schießsüchtige, starrsinnige, auf Shooter fixierte Shitstormer beschrieben, die jede Abweichung vom Shooter-Standard für den Untergang der Spielewelt halten. Ohne Pointe oder echtes Fazit werden einige Forderungen aneinandergereiht, dabei bleibt es dann.
Meine Meinung: So sehr ich ein "innovatives" Spielemagazin im Prinzip beführworte, ist hier etwas leicht daneben gegangen. Einige Punkte stimmen: Shooter haben eine dominante Marktposition inne, oftmals ist es austauschbare Massenware. Doch so wie im Artikel beschrieben ist es keinesfalls: Mal abgesehen davon, dass gewaltverherrlichende Spiele in Deutschland sowieso indiziert sind, ist es auch nicht so, als würden nur Shooter produziert. Massenerfolge wie Skyrim oder Diablo 3 zeigen, dass auch andere Genres stark sind. Die Indieszene, die im Artikel kaum beim Namen genannt und dennoch gefordert wird, hat zudem eine immer stärker werdende Position inne, wie innovative Projekte und deren Unterstützung durch die Spieler beweisen (Star Citizen, Project Eternity, Double Fine Adventure). Viele Spieler wollen etwas anderes als weichgespülte Ballerspiele spielen (von denen es so viele auch kaum gibt) und spielen bereits solche innovativen, kleinen Titel.
Der Artikel ist vieles, aber ganz sicher nicht gut.


----------



## DrWaikiki (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Oh man, das ist soo ein naives Weltbild von konservativen Leuten  Das glauben dann die ganzen Eltern etc. auch noch


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Auch RPGs unterscheiden sich im Grunde nicht von Shootern in Sachen Gewalt - ohne scharfes Schwert und einen Magic Missile-Zauberspruch in der Hinterhand kommt man nicht weit.  Dass die "Opfer" dabei nicht unbedingt Menschen sind, ändert nichts daran.

Aber natürlich ist das extrem reißerisch. "Games sind nicht nur in aller Regel gewalttätig ..." ist schon eine bewusste Falschinformation - denn gerade, wer sich mit Games auskennt, weiß, dass das nicht stimmt.
Damit wollen sie nur Publicity für ihr Magazin erreichen.


----------



## Z3rno (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Der Autos lässt echt nicht viel gutes an der Gamingbranche , außerdem redet er erst von mangelnder Kreativität und davon das f2p-Spiele alle nur  Klone sind, was meiner Meinung von mangelnder Kenntnis zeugt, denn Spiele wie League of Legends, haben es weit gebracht und einen rasanten Aufstieg hingelegt, und nachher redet er von Minecraft und dem Indiemarkt und hebelt eigentlich sein eigens Argument aus.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Ich fordere, dass Spiele ab sofort so auszusehen haben:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gI7abCeTDs

Edit: Aber macht die Smileys ja nicht zu bunt! Sonst wird das Spiel zu komplex! (Der Autor ist ja anscheinend der Meinung, dass Casual Spiele in der Regel auch fordernd sind)


----------



## OctoCore (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Lol... pseudokritisches (und -intellektuelles) Geschwurbel.
Wenn ich alternative Kommentare und Kritiken zu Games lesen möchte, gehe ich lieber nach Heise.de und dort nach Telepolis - das hat einfach mehr Hand und Fuß.


----------



## Festplatte (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Das übliche halt!  Ich hab mich schon fast an diese "Ballerspiele sind böse"-Sch*** gewöhnt!


----------



## ravenhearth (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Auch die Formulierung "Games sind  nicht nur in aller Regel *gewalttätig*, sie haben auch ein gestörtes  Verhältnis zur Gewalt."...
Als ob Computerspiele (ohne "r") psychopathische und soziophobe Objekte sind, die Kinder verprügeln


----------



## Asus4ever (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Alle Jahre Monate wieder kommt ein pseudowissender Redakteur und labert wenig Sinnvolles.
Mehr lässt sich dazu einfach nicht sagen


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

100% zustimm *duck*  

Die Videospiele heute haben nichts mehr mit SPAß zu tun. Heute wird in wunderschöner (und zudem noch detailreicher (PC) Grafik alles erschossen und erstochen.


----------



## PhilSe (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

...Nicht nur mein  Vater glaubt, Videospiele seien automatisch Ballerspiele...

GLAUBEN HEISST NICHT WISSEN, UND DER GLAUBE GEHÖRT IN DIE KIRCHE!!!!!!!


----------



## MistaKrizz (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Was soll den das? Viele Eltern glauben das noch. Schafft ersmal die Kriegsszenen aus den Nachnichten, das Waffenbesitzrecht und Mobbing in der Schule ab.
Süddeutsche... Und in die hab ich immer mit meinem Vater geschaut... NIEWIEDER!


MFG


----------



## Metalic (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Ich lese mir diese Schundberichte mittlerweile gar nicht mehr durch. Da die "Berichterstatter" in 90% dieser Beiträge sowieso keine Ahnung haben von dem was sie da zu Papier bringen.

Wenn diese ganzen Vorurteile stimmen würden, wäre ich zu meiner Schulzeit ein potentieller Serienkiller bzw. eine tickende Zeitbombe gewesen. War relativ ruhig, habe in meiner Freizeit Counter Strike gezockt und dazu auch noch Slipknot gehört. Ein schlimmer Cocktail... 

Und jetzt... bin Mitte 20 und habe eigentlich alles stressfrei hinter mich gebracht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Ob von denen jemals einer so ein Games angespielt hat, oder sogar als Kind Cowboy und Indianer oder so etwas gespielt hatte? Solche Töne kann man eigendlich nur anschlagen wenn man Weltfremd oder Bibel Sims Fan ist. Sicherlich gibt es dumme Ballerspiele ohne Sinn und Verstand aber man sollte es differenzieren. Ich würde ja auch nicht sgane das Redakteure alle Schmierfinken sind


----------



## Verminaard (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Ouh wieder mal die boesen Computerspiele.

Wenn ich daran denke mit was ich alles in meiner Kindheit gefuettert wurde, und was heute noch als gut befunden wird.
Tom & Jerry mal als Paradebeispiel oder auch Roadrunner & Coyote. Das sind die wahren Gewaltexzesse, verpackt in bunten, harmlosen Bildern.
Erinnert mich an Schlagersaenger und Co. Singen auch die ganze Zeit vom Paarungsvorgang des Menschen, nur etwas umschrieben, und ganze Bierzelte schunkeln mit.

Wobei den Roadrunner samt Wile E. Coyote mag ich heute noch immer sehr, erst letztens ne DVD gekauft 


Scholle, deine Avatare 
Wobei der letzte hat mich mehr zum Lachen gebracht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*



> Wobei den Roadrunner samt Wile E. Coyote mag ich heute noch immer sehr


Könnte ich mir auch Stundenlang auf die Augen drücken. Auch Duffy Duck ist Cool wenn er innerhal weniger Minuten seinen Schnabel wieder montieren muss.
Dann müßten ja auch Dick & Doof, Spencer & Hill usw ja FSK 18 sein und Pornos wären dann Jugendfrei


----------



## Verminaard (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Hat halt was mit der Akzeptanz in der breiten Masse zu tun.

Das Computerspiele durchaus spass machen koennen, ist halt noch nicht bis zu unserer Elite durchgedrungen.
Ich denke da wird das noch immer als neumodische Randerscheinung angesehen.
Bei dem Mist den die da verzapfen.

Cartoons kennen in unseren Breitengraden wohl sehr viel mehr Leute.

Vielleicht bekommen wir ja auch in absehbahrer Zeit asiatische Zustaende, wo Video und Computerspiele nicht nur akzeptiert werden, sondern generell eine hoehere Reputation geniessen.
Najo dort ist aber auch jedes Kaff mit Breitbandinternet und solch nem Schnickschnack ausgestattet. Bei uns undenkbar... noch.
Wir muessen ja da lieber die Wirtschaft noch mehr ankurbeln und unterstuetzen, Geld in Energieunternehmen pumpen usw usw.


----------



## FabulousBK81 (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Die Deutschen Medien wieder 

Das habe ich gestern auf meiner Regionalen News Seite lesen müssen 
Videospiele machen Jugendlichen nicht zu Amokläufer - Multimedia Vorarlberg - Vorarlberg Online


----------



## Research (21. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*



Verminaard schrieb:


> [], ist halt noch nicht bis zu unserer Elite durchgedrungen.
> []


 Eliten, hmm unsere Politiker werden doch auch immer so bezeichnet.

Jetzt ergibt das alles Sinn.


----------



## Pokerclock (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Zur Info (mehrere Dinge):

*@TE*
Der Startpost entspricht nicht den User-News-Regeln:



> *Muss-Inhalt:*
> 
> (Tages-)Aktuelle  IT-Themen soweit diese IT  betreffen können. Aber auch Nachrichten über  gesamtgesellschaftliche  globale Folgen (z.B. Groß-Ereignisse,  (Natur-)Katastrophen,  Politik-Wahlen).
> *Die News als solche muss  objektiv formuliert  sein (keine Auf- oder   Abwertung der Information)  und sachlich   informieren. Persönliche/subjektive Einschätzungen sind  allenfalls als   Zusatz   möglich. Persönliche Meinung und News-Inhalt  sind getrennt zu    formulieren.*
> ...



Bitte den Inhalt der Quelle so wiedergeben, dass er ohne deine subjektive Einfärbung aber auch ohne Kenntnis der Quelle vollumfänglich informiert. Da ich das Thema sehr interessant finde, wäre es angebracht den Startpost schnellstmöglich zu überarbeiten. Bis dahin ist der Thread in das entsprechende Unterforum verschoben. Melde dich, wenn du mit der Überarbeitung fertig bist

*@Rest
*Das Thema mag kontrovers sein, das rechtfertigt aber keine Beleidigungen oder überschwängliche Spam-Beiträge ohne Inhalt.Die Smileys sind auch nicht dafür da, um in Massen aufzutreten. Sechs Beiträge ausgeblendet.*

B2T
*


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*



FabulousBK81 schrieb:


> Die Deutschen Medien wieder



Die deutschen Medien sind aber nicht allein - die US-Waffenlobby ist so ziemlich der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## Research (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Ganz genau. Spiele, Musik und Film sind Schuld!

Sammelt euch und verbrennt sie!


----------



## OctoCore (22. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Es gibt aber auch Artikel, die meinen, das Games trotz gewalttätigen Inhalts auf ethische Fragen aufmerksam machen können - so wie >hier<. Das kann man nehemn, wie man will - aber es beweist aber auch, dass man solche Themen nicht unbedingt mit der üblichen Plattheit abhandeln muss.


----------



## 10203040 (23. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Süddeutsche: "Games sind gewalttätig"*

Ja, mein Tekken Game hat mich schon einmal brutal verschlagen das ich ins Krankenhaus musste! Die Spiele sind echt gewalttätig!


----------

